# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  Comienzan los trabajos de hormigonado del cuerpo de la presa de Alcolea

## F. Lázaro

Muy necesaria esta presa para toda la zona entre Ayamonte y Huelva ciudad. Por fin...




> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-presa-alcolea
> 
> El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes), ha comenzado hoy los trabajos de hormigonado del cuerpo de la presa de Alcolea (Huelva), cuya inversión prevista supera los 89 millones de euros.
> 
> Al acto ha asistido la directora general de la sociedad estatal Acuaes, Aránzazu Vallejo; la alcaldesa de Gibraleón, Lourdes Martín; el director general de Dominio Público Hidráulico de la Junta de Andalucía, Juan Serrato;  representantes de la Junta Central de Usuarios del Canal de Trigueros, así como alcaldes de los municipios del área de influencia de la presa, entre otras autoridades.
> 
> 
> 
> Los trabajos de hormigonado se han iniciado una vez ejecutada la excavación y limpieza de la cimentación del bloque  así como la ataguía de desvío del río Odiel.
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (23-oct-2015),perdiguera (23-oct-2015),sergi1907 (23-oct-2015)

----------

